# Stem Plant I.d please



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi all

I was hoping to gain correct identification on this green stem plant. It was traded to me as Rotala Magenta '' green '' but i have my doubts.

As it has grown closer to the light it has begun to fruit similar to didiplis diandra. I know some of you will quickly say it is didiplis however i have taken a shot where didiplis lies next to the plant and you can see the difference. The beautiful green has never even hinted toward turning red. The leaves are slightly broader than didiplis and the plant is alot slower to grow.

Any help with this id would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like Rotala Green


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

My vote would be Rotala sp. 'Ceylon'.


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

i have some of that its rotala green


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Ludwiaga Bervipes?


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow

Getting alot of different opinions.

2 say rotala green. Do you mean rotala sp. green or rotala rotundifolia green? 
Does rotala fruit like this one? I thought rotalas did not do that?


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Guru's

Sorry for the lack of quality in this pic.

I wanted to display the fruiting/budding on the plant. I am hoping that this will help with correct identification. I personally have never seen a rotala do this but of course you live to learn.

I think we need to go into detail about this plant to get id. I have read in kasselmann '' aquarium plants '' page 472 there is described rotala sp. I beleive this is now classed as rotala sp. green. As seen in this pic the leave arrangement is decusate and the knotches are at the base of the leaves which is described to be seen sometimes.

Anyway i hope this helps you guys.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Rotala rotundifolia 'green' and Rotala sp. 'green' are the same plant. I'm changing my vote to Rotala sp. 'green' after that last picture you posted. 

It is possible for Rotalas to flower submersed. Hippuris and 'Vietnam' flower submersed for me all of the time.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I've found many of this plant on the rice field in Viet nam,but still have no idea what is it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

With all those buds at the bases of the leaves, I think it is Didiplis diandra.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> With all those buds at the bases of the leaves, I think it is Didiplis diandra.


no, I have diandra, that's not it... The leaves are too broad for diandra.
I just bought some L. brevipes,
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Onagraceae/Ludwigiabrevipes2.jpg

I vote for that.



zQ. said:


> I've found many of this plant on the rice field in Viet nam,but still have no idea what is it.


You're probably seeing L. aromatica there.. (rau om).. the submerged form of rau om. Break off a stem and smell it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

None of the Ludwigias or the Rotalas produce underwater flowers, but Didiplis does. Here is another picture of Didiplis showing the buds or perhaps, seed pods.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello Heypk

Thank you for your interest. I have been keeping plants for about 10 years and know the difference between most stems especially didiplis. This is what i expected most to assume it was and thats why i posted a pic of this stem plant with didiplis right next to it. It is definately not didiplis diandra.

The statement of rotala species not flowering could be incorrect. On page 472 of aquarium plants the author describes a rotala species undescribed at the time having notches at the leaf base. I think it may now be sp. green or rotundifolia green that she describes. Not sure though.

I am now lending to Brevipes also after mistergreen pointed it out. The thing restricting me however is that it is showing no color toward red. Although this could be because nutrients are at a satisfactory level. Does brevipes only show color say when phosphates or nitrates are low. Ludwigia brevipes also produces notches/flowers in optimum conditions.

This is becoming a challenge to i.d and i would love to get a firm and correct i.d for cultivation. I have been sold this plant with incorrect i.d and dont want to continue that trend.

Thank you to everyone so far.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> None of the Ludwigias or the Rotalas produce underwater flowers, but Didiplis does.


I have to politely disagree. I've had Rotala pusilla, hippuris, sp. 'Vietnam' and sp. 'Pink' all flower submersed for me in the past.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> I've had Rotala pusilla, hippuris, sp. 'Vietnam' and sp. 'Pink' all flower submersed for me in the past.


Did the submersed flowers look like the ones in the picture I posted or in the one posted by Aquamx? Were they single or in clusters? Would you happen to have a picture? Didiplis is capable of flowering and pollinating entirely underwater. The flowers don't have any visible petals.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Did the submersed flowers look like the ones in the picture I posted or in the one posted by Aquamx? Were they single or in clusters? Would you happen to have a picture? Didiplis is capable of flowering and pollinating entirely underwater. The flowers don't have any visible petals.


I'll try to remember to get one tomorrow. My hippuris has some buds on it right now, but the tank is asleep for the evening.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

correct me if i'm wrong but isn't rotala rotundifolia sp. green supposed to have rounded leaf tips? 
the close up shot of the stem is not the same as the sp. green that I have. i think it's some type of ludwigia.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

DBTS said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but isn't rotala rotundifolia sp. green supposed to have rounded leaf tips?
> the close up shot of the stem is not the same as the sp. green that I have. i think it's some type of ludwigia.


Not always. I actually have two different ones. One grows with more pointed leaf tips.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Here's a closeup of the flower buds on my Rotala hippuris. That's about the best my camera can do I'm afraid.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Ah,i'll go to the rice field and take some Close up of that un-id-ed plant's flower.Wait a bit !
@ Mr.Green :
how did you know about it ? Are you a Vietnamese ? Or at least your wife is hahhaah.But "rau om" that your wife (maybe ) usually cook the "canh chua" for you is not L.Aromatica,it is L. But not aromatica


----------

